# Kreg hinge jig ok with one major annoying flaw



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

Obviously you make a lot more doors than I do, but I always drill the hinge holes before most final finishing. Something about having a straight, crisp edge to reference from? Only recently purchased the Kreg jig and so far, so good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice review of the "Kreg". In my years of cabinet making, the "shop built" jig then the CNC- work just great.
Thanks for the review…


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Its not really a problem to change the order of operations. I think the thing that's bothering me the most is there is no real reason to make the cams so short given the minimum door thickness you work with.

As I never pass up a chance to play with my CNC, I'll probably draw up the cam shape and cut some extensions with the CNC machine and epoxy them in to extend the lengths.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have the same jig and wrote a review on it. My doors were Shaker style, so I did not run into the same issue as you did with the short cams. My biggest beef was the pattern left by the back of the jig, when using the newer self adjusting clamps.

Thanks for the review. I will certainly keep your findings in mind moving forward.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Scott,

FYI, though you don't need to adjust them for clamping thickness, the automaxx clamps are still adjustable for clapping pressure. If you are leaving marks from the jig, you can dial back the clamping pressure on the clamps.

I think the come adjusted pretty tight, when I first got a few it seemed I was basically having to go full gorilla to get them clamp. After dialing the back they're much easier to lock down, though I still prefer the manual ones for certain things.

Mike


----------

